# ambulance transportation services HCPCS codes' Modifiers



## rsheets (Jan 15, 2015)

In the 2015 HCPCS Level II Expert manual published by AAPC, there no longer is a list of the "origin and destination codes" to be used with the ambulance transportation services HCPCS codes. 

In the 2014 edition, these origin and destination codes were listed just before A0021 in the manual. In the 2015 edition, I can not find them anywhere in the manual.

However,  these origin and destination codes are documented by CMS in the Medicare Claims Processing Manual, Chapter 15 - Ambulance, revised 8-14-14:
https://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/downloads/clm104c15.pdf
(See Section 30.A. Modifiers Specific to Ambulance Service Claims.) Given this recent document, it appears these codes may still be in use.

Are they still in use, and if so, where they are documented within the HCPCS manual?  

Thank you for your help!


----------



## brendasiebert (Jan 17, 2015)

*HCPCS Ambulatory Modifiers*

Rsheets,
I too inquired to AAPC as to the location of these modifiers for HCPCS Ambulatory Modifiers.   This was about a week ago, and I never received a response.   It is a mystery, and I'm concerned no one seems to know.
Thank you for posting the question here.   Maybe we will receive an answer?


----------



## evelyncduncan (Jan 18, 2015)

*2015 hcpcs ambulance modifiers*

I couldn't find the 2015 HCPCS ambulance modifiers either, I emailed codingcertification.org to see if they could help me. If anyone figures this out please, email at evelyncduncan@gmail.com. If I find anything out I'll try to keep you posted.
Thanks,
Evelyn


----------



## DeVitis.S (Jan 23, 2015)

*2015 HCPCS Ambulance Modifiers - AAPC book*

I was told last night on a webinar that the 2015 AAPC HCPCS book is missing the ambulance modifiers and that it was an oversight. I would hope that they would send out an errata to each person (myself included), who purchased their 2015 HCPCS book, that would list these missing modifiers. For those who will be using the 2015 HCPCS book to take your certification test, they do not allow inserts, but would imagine they should have to allow an errata. Otherwise you will need to write them in.

Hope that helps,
Shauna


----------



## kellbell (Feb 12, 2015)

*Any definitive answer?*

Has anyone received any definitive answer on the mystery of transportation HCPCS modifiers for 2015? I take my exam next Saturday and am praying there is no question about this on there!

Thank you!
Kelly K
kking12@att.net


----------



## markmac1540 (Mar 19, 2015)

*2015 Modifiers HCPCS*

AAPC told me the same today. I printed out a list from "find a code" but I think I can't use it based on what I'm seeing as "errata". Is that something AAPC sends out or where do I get it?


----------



## markmac1540 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Contact AAPC and ask them to send an Errata page*

I emailed with Brad at AAPC. He sent the Errata attachment in his email to me but I'm unable to post it here. One would think AAPC would post it on the website to for everyone to get a copy. You can bring a printed list from this link that I found, there were no objections:

http://www.findacode.com/code-set.php?set=HCPCSMODA

MAKE SURE TO BRING THE ERRATA or you will not be allowed to use the printout.


----------



## montgomerysl (May 4, 2015)

Can we bring a copy of the modifers to the test since it is not in the HCPCS book.  Ambulance modifers


----------

